# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Объединить базы 1С

## Milove

Подскажите, как объединить две базы 1С Пр.8.2, чтобы выгрузка из одной базы происходила в др. базу. Плиз.:confused:

----------


## alex192ivan

Конфигурация какая?
1. в УТ есть обработка выгрузка в идентичную конфигурацию в остальных надо смотреть. 
2. пиши свои правила выгрузки и загружай через XML.
3. Пиши свою обработку выгрузки-загрузки данных. 
Вариантов много надо выбрать какой удобен и как часто идет обмен информацией.

----------


## alexeydr

Делал объединение 10 баз БГУ в одну путем организации распределенной базы данных. 
Правда перед выгрузкой необходимо синхронизировать GUID некоторых справочников в интересующих базах.

----------


## DANic

дабы не плодить подобные темы задам свой вопрос здесь.

Ситуация:
Работают 2 бухгалтера дома с базами, периодически их базы нужно объединять

Задача объединить 2 базы с идентичной конфигурацией (Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0).

Сейчас делаю это с помощью обработки Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML, правила переноса создаю с помощью конфигурации  конвертации автоматически.

Проблема. 
1. При переносе из одной базы 2012 год в другую в случае если в ней есть уже 2012 то данные дублируются (сейчас, в такой ситуации, приходится удалять  из приемника 2012, но бывает так что оба бухгалтера работали в 2012 и тогда 1му нужно переделывать всю работу)
2. При переносе пропадают все операции проведенные вручную и остатки (в данных перенесенных из источника)
3. После переноса при групповом перепроведении документов вылезает огромное количество ошибок.

Как решить эти проблемы?

Поискав решение наткнулся на УРБД 

хотелось бы понять что есть УРБД (обработка, отдельная конфигурация, что то третье), можно ли приметь УРБД в моей ситуации?

ответ
*Скрытый текст*Продукт предназначен для платформы 1С:Предприятие 7.7. В 8.0 функциональность расширена и встроена в платформу. 

Управление распределенными информационными базами, 1с УРБД 
Когда в состав предприятия входят территориально удаленные подразделения, (например, центральный офис, магазин, торговая база, склад, представительства и т.д.). В силу географического положения и размеров нашей страны предприятия "обречены" на использование распределенных систем, которые бы обеспечивали ведение единой системы автоматизации бизнеса. Для решения данной задачи в системе "1С:Предприятие" есть компонента "1С:Управление Распределенными Информационными Базами", в которой можно настроить: 

настройку состава синхронизируемых данных; 
полную или выборочную синхронизацию данных; 
ведение неограниченного количества автономно работающих информационных баз; 
передачу изменений в произвольном порядке и различными способами. 

Принцип работы распределенной информационной базы состоит в следующем: РИБ состоит из одной центральной и неограниченного числа периферийных информационных баз. Центральная и периферийные информационные базы существуют в определенной мере независимо. В каждой из них осуществляется независимый ввод новых данных и изменения существующих. 

Для синхронизации данных между периферийными и центральной информационными базами периодически производится перенос измененных данных. Данный процесс осуществляется "пообъектно", то есть единицей переноса информации является "ведущий" объект: документ, элемент справочника, константа. Вместе с документом также переносятся все действия, которые он выполняет в процессе проведения: движения регистров, акты расчета, изменения в справочниках бухгалтерские операции. 

Транспортировка файлов от одной информационной базы к другой может осуществляться любыми доступными способами (на дискете или другом носителе, посредством электронной почты и т. п.). 

Для того, чтобы обеспечить взаимодействие с распределенными информационными базами, пользователю требуется иметь по одному комплекту системы "1С:Предприятие 7.7" на каждый из узлов распределенной информационной базы и один комплект "Управления распределенными данными", который доустанавливается к системе, работающей с центральной информационной базой. При этом на каждом из узлов может работать как сетевая, так и однопользовательская версии системы, в зависимости от потребностей данного узла. 

В каждой из информационных баз 1С Предприятие независимо осуществляется ввод новых данных и модификация существующих. Конфигурация системы может модифицироваться исключительно в центральной информационной базе. Для синхронизации данных между центральной и периферийными информационными базами должен периодически производиться перенос измененных данных. Транспортировка файлов переноса может осуществляться любыми доступными способами (на дискете, посредством электронной почты и т. п.). 

Компонента может использоваться только с профессиональными версиями программ системы "1С:Предприятие".

----------


## wowick

Ну да. УРБД как раз для подобного и предназначено. Второй вариант, это работа через интернет через RDP (удаленный рабочий стол). При этом оба бухгалтера будут работать изначально в одной базе данных и ничего переносить никуда не надо. Но для этого надо довольно стабильный интернет иметь, что в нынешних условиях сильно различно в разных регионах страны.

----------


## DANic

так еще ншел
Создание распределенной информационной базы и настройка плана обмена

----------


## lena1307

добрый день. подскажите, как поступить в следующей ситуации:
в своё время работник создал еще одну организацию (не знал как внести изменение БИК). теперь у нас две базы одной организации, до 01.06.2013г. и после. чтобы закрыть год, нужно объединить эти две базы в одну. заранее спасибо.

----------

